# Thinking of buying this Canali suit. Opinions



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Iam looking at buying this Canali suit. I wanted to know if this is a good price for a Canali suit. I have a 30$ off coupon also. Somethings I wanted to know about Canali is

1. Fully canvassed or fused
2. Are they know for being boxy fitting or slim athletic fit
3. Are the shoulders natural (min shoulder padding)?
4. Is there a Canali line I should look out for ( ie Z Zegna line, etc)
5. Any other opinions of Canali suits please let me know, I have never dealt with them or heard any reviews of construction, fabric quality etc.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Setting aside the fact that I would never spend $1200 on a suit, I would be very reluctant to buy something that expensive online unless you know for sure you can return it for a full refund if you aren't perfectly satisfied. It's just too much to spend on something you've never seen, felt, and tried on.

Also, at that price level, I wouldn't be too impressed at saving thirty bucks.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

True. They have a great return policy. The reason I was looking at it is because the canali suits I have seen in dept stores are prices at 2000-2500. Yes 30$ is not much but I just mentioned it for kicks. For other info, Iam athletic build 175lb (wide shoulders muscular , narrow waist, muscular arms, so I need a jacket that is somewhat slim fitting in jacket waist to begin with.) example....BB 1818 regant & fitgerald are the kind of suits that fit me best.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Canali suits are going to fit your build. They are slimmer than BB regent or fitzgerald IMO. I can't believe that you see them for $2500. in the stores. They have really gone up if that is the case. They are not worth anything near that. I think that the correct retail would be $1800 tops. I wouldn't buy one for more than $1000 and that would have to be after I had the opportunity to try it on it the store. I would have to love the fabric and the fit. There are too many other choices for you to get a Canali.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Canalis can be had pretty commonly for well less than $1,000. I've bought them NWT for less than $400. A more common price range for desirable sizes is $500-$900, with solids commanding a premium over stripes. If you live near a metropolitan Marshall's, try there. Also keep an eye on Sierra Trading Post and Bluefly's sales.

Canalis are fully canvassed, but they have a relatively strong shoulder compared to a lot of the Polo stuff. They're also not particularly slim -- more of a traditional fit, especially when compared with, say, Ralph's Black Label.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

I cannot wear strong shoulder suits since my shoulders are muscular. It causes an indent where the shoulder meets the sleeve. All my suits are natural shoulder and some have very little padding. Im not quite sure if this canali comes with the fake button holes stitched next to the sleeve buttons. That is somthing Iam trying to get away from, (damn you Isaia) my reason for going more towards BB and have them put real ones in. 

Best thing to do is either find something else to buy from them that way shipping wont be a waste if suit does not fit or keep looking on STP for something. Shopping online is not the greatest but living here in Miami everything is twice to three times as much. 

Maybe its just me but I have always stayed away from Ralph Lauren clothing weather it be blue label, black, etc. Is there stuff really that good like some people say it is. To me its still RL, just like Armani Black is still Armani just a higher price.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Regular label Canali is indeed fully canvassed.
2. The cut is considered "italian", which means broad shoulders with a tapered waist. It is the classic "V" shape that you always hear about.
3. The shoulder is usually heavily padded, as with most famous italian suits.
4. Canali's diffusion line is called Canali Proposta. It is just like Z Zegna is to Ermenegildo Zegna. Its not horrible, but it is definitely at least partially fused.
5. Oak Hall here in Memphis sells a lot of Canali suits. A very knowledgable salesmen told me they are their best value in suits. They also sell Zegna, Oxxford, Brioni, Hickey Freeman etc. so there is some competition there.

I think the key is fit. Canalis are well made but don't fit everyone. I would give it a shot.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I like Canali, but I don't think that price is all too good, even with another $30 off. I surf Bluefly on occasion, and don't find their prices particularly great, certainly nothing like STP, with their ever-frequent sales. I think Bluefly is pretty good with "trendier" stuff, like Theory and Varvatos, but if you're looking for a more-expensive european suit you might check out the Cornelianni or Belvest on STP, which should be cheaper, but of comparable (or superior) quality.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes STP does have the best prices for the high end brands. But its very hit and miss esp if you are a common size 40R, that gets bought out in the stores before STP gets them. I have bought alot of Isaia ties from them and what a steal. 

Bluefly.com can have some great deals but mostly towards christmas and new years but selection is very slim. Since july 4 is comming soon I will wait and see if they have any big discounts on the suit to make it worth my while.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

The shoulders are not remotely natural.
The price seems high.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

nolan50410 said:


> 2. The cut is considered "italian", which means broad shoulders with a tapered waist. It is the classic "V" shape that you always hear about.


I'll give you the broad shoulders -- though Canali has lessened the padding significantly -- but there's nothing particularly tapered about the waist, at least straight off the rack. Certainly not like Black Label. I find it a fairly boxy cut overall.


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

miamimike said:


> Iam looking at buying this Canali suit. I wanted to know if this is a good price for a Canali suit. I have a 30$ off coupon also. Somethings I wanted to know about Canali is
> 
> 1. Fully canvassed or fused
> 2. Are they know for being boxy fitting or slim athletic fit
> ...


First off, show me a suit on Bluefly and I will find it for you somewhere else at a cheaper price. Bluefly isn't a discount website, it's essentially full retail. They try to make it seem like it has "deals" but it's really the same price you'll pay anywhere else. There is no reason to order anything from them, ever.

I also do not know where you are seeing Canali in the $2,000+ price range. I know the main shops down here pretty well and I have yet to see them priced with a $2XXX handle. High teens on occassion, at Saks but that's it.

Even though they have in fact gone up in price as they've become more popular, they are still one of the best bang-for-the-buck suits around.

Lastly, and I have mentioned this to you before, there is a Canali store in Merrick Park, Coral Gables. I ordered a MTM Canali suit that SMOKES that Bluefly one for about $1579.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Good advice. $1200 is not a particularly good price for Canali. It's a good quality brand, but MTM at a similar ballpark or a deeper discount should be your aim.


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

I will also add that if you need to ask a ton of detailed questions, you're best served by avoiding the Internet and going to a store, especially at full retail.

Another gripe I have with Bluefly is that every freakin' suit and pair of slacks looks the same in their photos. I mean they show no detail at all.

I will also add that I found the Canali MTM program to be very well-developed. The measurement session and construction time were wonderful.


----------

